# starting an experimental band in barcelona



## almond (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone with friends or contacts with musical want-to or know-how or just nice noise making messy people, get in touch. I´m looking to expand my book of familiar faces and find some new and interesting musical chemistry with some nnnnnnew folks. Living in a social center in Barna. Have rehearsal space, possibly concert space if we can make something worth concerting? which is hopeful.

write. 

[email protected] xx


----------

